# libre 2 and xdrip signal lost



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

I have just started using libre 2 yesterday and am having big problems with lost signal with xdrip it works now and then but not continues but it did work all night while asleep any suggestions would be great cheers.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 3, 2021)

@helli may be able to offer some assistance xx


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> @helli may be able to offer some assistance xx


Yes i thought Helli used xdrip with libre,i will wait till she sees my thread and knows wot to suggest.cheers.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

@Matchless assuming you are using the OOP2 approach with Libre2, Android and xDrip, my first thought is whether you have completely closed down LibreLink. You can either Force Close or turn off Location Services for LibreLink. Otherwise, LibreLink will steal the Bluetooth signal that OOP2 has hijacked.
I have read about ensuring Optimisation Services (or something along those lines) is turned off. Otherwise the phone optimisation will turn off Bluetooth.
Failing that, i will have to refer you to the xDrip Facebook group who know much more than I.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

helli said:


> @Matchless assuming you are using the OOP2 approach with Libre2, Android and xDrip, my first thought is whether you have completely closed down LibreLink. You can either Force Close or turn off Location Services for LibreLink. Otherwise, LibreLink will steal the Bluetooth signal that OOP2 has hijacked.
> I have read about ensuring Optimisation Services (or something along those lines) is turned off. Otherwise the phone optimisation will turn off Bluetooth.
> Failing that, i will have to refer you to the xDrip Facebook group who know much more than I.


Yes i do have librelink OOP2 patched version and xdrip 21-3-08 version and connected to hardware data (libre2 patched app) ,thats interesting  you say location should be switched off when online isruction says it should be switched on but i just turned it off following what you said ,is  Optimisation Services in xdrip settings.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Yes i do have librelink OOP2 patched version and xdrip 21-3-08 version and connected to hardware data (libre2 patched app) ,thats interesting  you say location should be switched off when online isruction says it should be switched on but i just turned it off following what you said ,is  Optimisation Services in xdrip settings.


Location Services should be turned OFF for LibreLink and ON for xDrip+. (Bluetooth needs Location Services on to work. Turning it off for LibreLink allows you to scan if you need to for your DSN without affecting xDrip.)
Optimsation Services is a phone setting. I have never set it on my phone … it could be a Samsung setting.
When I replaced my phone last year I steered clear of Samsung after reading reports of unstable Bluetooth. I may have read more issues with Samsung because it is the most popular brand and no worse than any other manufacturer but I decided not to take the risk.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Yes i do have librelink OOP2 patched version and xdrip 21-3-08 version and connected to hardware data (libre2 patched app) ,thats intrested you say location should be switched off when online isruction says it should be switched on but i just turned it off following what you said ,is  Optimisation Services in xdrip settings.





helli said:


> Location Services should be turned OFF for LibreLink and ON for xDrip+.
> Optimsation Services is a phone setting. I have ne er set it on my phone … it could be a Samsung setting.


my phone is a huawei P smart 2018,i will see if there is something similar.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

i am getting some readings at the moment but not continuous also the librelink Red triangle comes on when i open the app some times.if i donot get it working soon i think i go back to using my MM2 that worked well.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

Matchless said:


> i am getting some readings at the moment but not continuous also the librelink Red triangle comes on when i open the app some times.


The LibreLink red triangle is expected if you have turned off Location Services.
The LibreLink alarms use the Bluetooth signal from the sensor. As the sensor only supports one Bluetooth connection, if you want to use xDrip (via OOP2), you have to stop the Bluetooth connection to LibreLink.
I am confused why you are opening the LibreLink app. I close it completely (Force Close) and only use xDrip.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

helli said:


> The LibreLink red triangle is expected if you have turned off Location Services.
> The LibreLink alarms use the Bluetooth signal from the sensor. As the sensor only supports one Bluetooth connection, if you want to use xDrip (via OOP2), you have to stop the Bluetooth connection to LibreLink.
> I am confused why you are opening the LibreLink app. I close it completely (Force Close) and only use xDrip.


Ok but how does xdrip connect to librelink without bluetooth to get readings but i will do just that thanks.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Ok but how does xdrip connect to librelink without bluetooth to get readings but i will do just that thanks.


XDrip does *not* connect to LibreLink. OOP2 hijacks the Bluetooth signal which is headed for LibreLink and sends it to xDrip. LibreLink is not needed in this set up.
There is another option to patch LibreLink to get it to forward the signal. I have not tried that approach as OOP2 worked first time for me.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

helli said:


> XDrip does *not* connect to LibreLink. OOP2 hijacks the Bluetooth signal which is headed for LibreLink and sends it to xDrip. LibreLink is not needed in this set up.
> There is another option to patch LibreLink to get it to forward the signal. I have not tried that approach as OOP2 worked first time for me.


ok i stopped librelink app and have not any readings since what is the other option , i have just been reading the installation instructions again and it suggested uninstalling any other apps using Bluetooth which i have MM2 and band watch so will try to delete them i have cleared bluetooth cache many times , i may continue tomorrow as my head is swimming with it all,


helli said:


> XDrip does *not* connect to LibreLink. OOP2 hijacks the Bluetooth signal which is headed for LibreLink and sends it to xDrip. LibreLink is not needed in this set up.
> There is another option to patch LibreLink to get it to forward the signal. I have not tried that approach as OOP2 worked first time for me.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2021)

When planning my upgrade to Libre 2, I had a look around and kept note of the links to instructions for different options, These are the links I noted (but did not try)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/xDripG5/permalink/4799555380117919/https://www.facebook.com/groups/xDripG5/permalink/4799555380117919/ 

https://github.com/TinoKossmann/LibreLink-xDrip-Patch?fbclid=IwAR0-OKbRNXjMNzmsR_mj_gWU5Pm40sApgvLSPSaeAqi_tsJ5J7PLCi-XunU
https://androidaps.readthedocs.io/en/latest/Hardware/Libre2.html 

The first option worked so I did not need to try the others but they may be better for you. 
Sorry, I cannot provide any assistance for these apart from the links.


----------



## Matchless (Oct 3, 2021)

helli said:


> When planning my upgrade to Libre 2, I had a look around and kept note of the links to instructions for different options, These are the links I noted (but did not try)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/xDripG5/permalink/4799555380117919/https://www.facebook.com/groups/xDripG5/permalink/4799555380117919/
> https://github.com/TinoKossmann/LibreLink-xDrip-Patch?fbclid=IwAR0-OKbRNXjMNzmsR_mj_gWU5Pm40sApgvLSPSaeAqi_tsJ5J7PLCi-XunU
> ...


I did use the bottom one originally but found very similar one on minimallooper.com which is much the same.thanks for your time and help helli i will soldier on Ha Ha.


----------

